# Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht



## Interstate67 (11. Januar 2013)

*Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Kann mir vllt jemand einen guten CPU Kühler bis 50€ für ein Asrock Mini-ITX Board (FM2) empfehlen?Es ist eine A4-5300 CPU in einem Prodigy Gehäuse.Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet.Wichtig ist in erster Linie , dass der Kühler leise ist und eben passt.Ich selber hatte an den Macho oder den Xigmatek SD1484 gedacht , aber ich denke mal , dass die etwas unterfrordert wären bzw im Falle des Xigmatek , weiss ich nicht ob der passt.Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## KingNothing81 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Moin, also den Macho Rev. A würdest Du nicht unterbekommen, denk ich! Der müsste selbst ohne Seitenwandlüfter zu hoch für dein Gehäuse sein. Beim Xigmatek SD1484 könnte es gerade so klappen, aber sind die beiden für deinen Prozessor nicht etwas überdimensioniert? Ich denke nen Arctic Alpine 64 Plus iss günstig, nicht zu hoch, leise und soll 100 W TDP meistern. Für nen A4-5300 mit 65W TDP langt der locker! Was hälst Du davon ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das dies kein PC zum spielen ist (dafür soll ja der, in deiner Signatur herhalten), daher könnte auch ein Passiver Kühler in frage kommen, weil der Hecklüfter bestimmt ausreichend ist das die Abwärme abgeführt wird.


----------



## Interstate67 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Der Macho passt laut PCGH 09/12 (gerade nachgesehen) , aber soll ja kompliziert zu montieren sein.Gehäusetechnisch habe ich mich nun für das Cooler Master HAF XB entschieden (sieht besser aus  fürs Wohnzimmer).Da sollen CPU Kühler bis 18 cm reinpassen.Was mich zur Zeit einfach stört , ist , dass beim ansehen von BluRay Filmen , der Lüfter den ganzen Film "kaputtgelüftet" () hat.
Meine Idee ist einfach , dass ein Lüfter , der wenig gefordert wird , ja eben nicht so laut ist , aber die in der PCGH Bestenliste sind ja alle noch nicht für Sockel FM2 spezifiziert und meistens ja die "17 cm Klötze" von Thermalright , wie der True Spirit in meinem Desktop PC .Mein Traum wäre ja der NZXT Havik , aber der ist ja sehr teuer und passt glaube ich nicht , darum bin ich ja auf den konzeptionell sehr ähnlichen Xigmatek gekommen.Der Matterhorn Pure wäre auch in betracht gekommen , aber ich habe gelesen , dass der Lüfter "Schleifgeräusche" macht.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Damit ist Ruhe im Karton be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Interstate67 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Passt der denn auf den Sockel FM2?Ich hatte bei einem "Gehäuseversender" angefragt und da sagte man , dass der BeQuiet vom Layout her nicht passe.
Hat sonst keiner mehr irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

fm2 nutzt das selbe befestigungssystem wie alle sockel bis am2 zurück davor. da ich das selbe mainboard in meinem prodigy habe, weiss ich von einem größeren problem, und zwar ist die kühlerbefestigung um 90° gedreht und der arbeitsspeicher sitzt seitlich auf dem board, sehr dicht am sockel. somit passen da die meisten towerkühler schon nicht mehr und du musst auf topflow ausweichen. 
der macho ist einer der wenigen, wo ich bisher glaube, dass der passt, wenn dein ram nicht zu hohe heatspreader hat.


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Dann kannst Du einmal hier reinschauen be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC.
Dort steht weiss auf schwarz, dass er auf FM2 Boards passt .


----------



## Interstate67 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

zu #7:Ich habe 2 x 4 GB Ram Module von Mushkin,um genau zu sein , den hier:

Mushkin DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

zu #8das Problem ist ja eben , das manche Hersteller ihre Produktbeschreibungen nicht immer aktualisieren , oder man eben nach dem Kauf in der Anleitung einen Hinweis bekommt , dass man noch das Zubehör XY dazukaufen muss und das ist schon ärgerlich wenn man loslegen will.

Beim Gehäuse bin ich nun aufs CoolerMaster HAF XB (gedämmt) umgeschwenkt , da dieses besser aussieht (für ein HTPC) , da sollen CPU Kühler bis 18 cm reinpassen.
Der BeQuiet Kühler soll ja sehr gut sein (wird jedenfalls auch in diversen Heften immer sehr gut bewertet),aber ich wollte mal wissen , was noch so empfohlen wird.
Finde es nur schon witzig , dass es bald schwieriger ist , sich einen HTPC zusammenzustellen , als den Desktop PC den ich für alles andere nutze


----------



## Adi1 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Du kannst Dir auch mal diese anschauen Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Noctua NH-L9a Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Damit wäre auch noch genug Platz, um eventuell eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten zu können.


----------



## ct5010 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Wenn Kühler bis 18cm passen, sehe ich kein Problem mit dem Macho. Zwei extrem leise Lüfter und das System ist ausreichend gekühlt.


----------



## Interstate67 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Ja, wollte mir noch die beiden 120er Gehäuselüfter in der Front durch zwei Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Lüfter ersetzen,dann kommt noch ein bisschen Frischluft rein.Das Gehäuse selber werde ich dämmen und nur die beiden Frontlüfter und die Netzteilöffnung freilassen (Staubschutz davor) und dann denke ich , dass ich ein leises System habe.
Ich selber habe nach CPU Kühlern geschaut , die bei 50% Auslastung 0,1 Sone fabrizieren.Bei den Asrock Boards wird ja immer die träge Lüftersteuerung bemängelt.


----------



## FeuerToifel (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

die lüftersteuerung von asrock regelt auch nur in einem sehr geringen bereich. oder ist das bereits mit "träge" gemeint? mein cpu-lüfter dreht auf niedrigster stufe mit knapp 950rpm, bei voller geschwindigkeit mit etwas unte 1500rpm


----------



## Sanyassin (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Musste kurz noch mal nachschauen, aber wurde bei PCGH ja auch schon  gezeigt :

Thermalright AXP-100: Low-Profile-CPU-Kühler für rund 45 Euro

Flach, variabel aufgrund der durchdachten Lüfter-Befestigung und auch noch gut in in der Kühlung :

Test: Thermalright AXP-100 - hardwaremax.net

die Reviews auf italienisch und spanisch poste ich mal nicht.. nur soviel ... es gab in zwei Tests vier Awards.


----------



## wobbes (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

der Macho passt hab ich selber verbaut wie FeuerToifel schon richtig gesagt hat leider nur 90`gedreht mit flachen Ram beidseitig mit meinem Corsair HP leider nur richtung PCI slot aber egal da ich nur onboard Grafik nutzte .......
dafür habe ich einen Enermax Cluster 120mm an der seite draufgeschnallt der jetzt frisch luft vom seitenteil zieht funktionert ganz gut allerdings kann man den Hecklüfter nicht mehr montieren wenn der Macho gedreht ist da nur noch ca. 22mm luft ist,
aber über dem Macho habe ich noch ein 120mm montiert passt mit 1 mm luft und vorne 140 mm momentan für mich war es wichtig ruhe reinzubekommen.
120mm Enermax Stufe 2 vom Mainboard und die Bequiets an 5 volt ....

P.S :im 2ten prodigy ist ein Silver Arrow semi passiv


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

@wobbes: du kannst in die rückseite einen 15mm dicken lüfter einbauen, falls es nötig sein sollte. scythe slip stream slim oder prolimatechs neuer slim-lüfter


----------



## wobbes (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

ich weiß wollte es aber nicht übertreiben mit der kiste daddel ich nicht .......soll nur ruhig sein und .....
bischen surfen,skypen usw ...


----------



## Interstate67 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.Frage jetzt mal aus Inter. , habe ja schon den Xigmatek Kühler erwähnt , aber bisher nichts dazu gehört - ist der so schlecht , oder passt der nicht , oder hat einfach keiner Erfahrung damit.
Ist der Macho eigentlich ein Auslaufmodell oder so , denn bei den Anbietern meiner Wahl ist der nicht/zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Sanyassin (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Also eigentlich sieht "nicht lieferbar" anders aus 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder wen hast Du als bevorzugte Versender ?


----------



## Interstate67 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Ich hatte Caseking und Alternate gemeint (bei Alternate aber wider verfügbar).Bei den Shops aus Willhelmshaven bestelle ich nichts , da erst ne Registrier erforderlich sein soll (bei Nachnahme).
Hoffe nur , dass das stimmt das FM1 Kühler auf den Sockel FM2 passen - Alternate schreibt nämlich , dass das nicht geht!


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Wenn der Kühler in den Sockel FM1 passt, geht er auch in den Sockel FM2 rein .


----------



## FeuerToifel (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

die kühlerbefestigung hat sich seit sockel am2 nicht geändert.

edit: hab ich vorherigen post bereits erwähnt, somit eig ein sinnloser post.


hier einmal der einzige unterschied zwischen AM2/AM2+/AM3 & AM3+/FM1/FM2


----------



## Interstate67 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

So , ihr hatet Recht - hab das Matterhorn Pure auf dem Mainboard verbaut und es gab keine Probleme .War nur etwas überrascht, das die Befestigung auf meinen True Spirit 140 soviel stabiler wirkt.Das Cooler Master HAF XB ist auf jedenfalls ein Riesengehäuse , im Vergleich zum Elite 120.Möchte mich nochmals für die vielen (und vor allem richtigen) Ratschläge bedanken.
Eine Frage , die mir hier vllt noch einer beantworten kann ist ob hier jemand ein Tool kennt , um HDD`s ruhig zu stellen.Hab das FTool runtergeladen , aber das PRG verlangt bei der Inst nach einer Floppy Disk!!!!
Was ich auch noch fragen wollte (ohne ein neues Thema aufzumachen) ist , ob es sich lohnt , bei einem HTPC die vorhandene A4-5300 CPU und den Mushkin DDR 1300 RAM gegen eine A10-5800 CPU und DDR 1800 RAM zu tauschen,wenn man den PC nur für Office;bluRay und dann vllt noch Videobearbeitung nutzt?Kann die vorhandene CPU und den RAM nämlich für annähernd das verkaufen , was die Sachen gekostet haben,nur meint ihr , das sich das lohnt?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Januar 2013)

Der A10 lohnt sich schon, der ist deutlich stärker. 

Das RAM Upgrade lohnt sich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht, dadurch erhöht sich ja nur die IGP Leistung. Die ist sowieso stark genug für deine Vorhaben.


----------



## Interstate67 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Gut, das wäre ja schon mal eine kleine Einsparung.Habe nur gelesen , dass gerade die Trinit CPU von hohem RAM Takt profitiert und dachte darum ,dass es sonst die CPU soweit bremsen würde , das kaum ein Vorsprung zum A4-5300 bleiben würde.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

mit dem upgrade auf die a10-5800k sowie mit upgrade auf 1866mhz ram würde, wie schon gesagt, in erster linie die igp besser. und die a10 ist zudem auch quadcore. solange du das wirklich als reinen htpc nutzt, sollte jedoch beides ausreichend sein. zumal die kleinen trinity's nur bis 1600mhz ram unterstützen.


----------



## Interstate67 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Bedeutet das jetzt , das weder CPU noch RAM Upgrade irgendeinen Sinn machen?Wie gesagt , ich wollte die A10 CPU dann auch für die Videokonvertierung nutzen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Januar 2013)

Der A10 ist in Anwendungen ca. 30% schneller (glaube ich ), er hat ja auch 4 Kerne. Solange du die IGP nicht stark beansprucht, lohnt sich das RAM Upgrade nicht.


----------



## Interstate67 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Na ja , die IGP brauche ich höchstens für BluRay (und vllt mal für Spiele , die z.B. vom C64 für den PC umgewandelt wurden,ansonsten habe ich ja den 3770K.Fürs umwandeln und schneiden von .ts Streams wollte ich nur etwas mehr Leistung haben , da der PC ja eben als Media Center dienen soll und ich eben hin und wieder am Anfang und Ende eines Films unnötiges wegschneiden wollte.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

ich würde erstmal testen, ob es so ausreicht, wenn es dir zu langsam ist kannst du immernoch aufrüsten


----------



## Interstate67 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Sagen oder schreiben wir es mal so , wenn ich mit VLC oder Power DVD BluRay oder ts Streams ansehe , kommt es ganz gelegentlich mal zu rucklern (habe ich auch schonmal woanders geschrieben) , ist zwar nachdem Kauf eines 2. RAM Moduls seltener geworden , aber kommt noch vor.Ob das am RAM oder ähnlichem liegt weiss ich nicht , nur was auch merkwürdig ist , ist dass es hin und wieder wenns ruckelt der PC einfriert.Die CPU ist ja nun nicht übertaktet oder so , darum kann man das ja ausschliessen (tritt auch nur bei ts Streams mit VLC auf)


----------



## KingNothing81 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Leiser CPU Kühler für FM2 Sockel (HTPC) gesucht*

Hallo, 

ich möchte mein FM2 System mit A10-5800K,ASRock FM2A75Pro4-M,Corsair Vengenance und Sharkoon Vaya in etwas kompakteres verpflanzen. 

Als Kühler würde ich gerne den Alpine 64 Plus nehmen, da ich das Silverstone SG02B-F USB 3.0 mir ausgesucht habe. Hat jemand diese Kombination mit dem ASRock FM2A75Pro4-M am laufen ? Passt des mit den hohen Speicherkühlern der Corsairs in Bezug auf die Nähe des Kühlers zu den Rambänken ? Muss hier leider die A1 und B1 Slots nehmen da der Speicher nur dort ohne Probleme läuft!

Vielen Dank!

*
*


----------

